# Нужна помощь в расшифровке МРТ



## al.mas (31 Июл 2015)

Уважаемые врачи, доброго всем дня! Хочу обратиться за помощью в расшифровке снимков МРТ. Не откажите пожалуйста.
Небольшая предыстория. Была операция по поводу спондилолистеза 9 месяцев назад.  Фиксация сегмента L5-S1. Послеоперационный период без особенностей. Обострения боли случались через 3 и через 6 месяцев. Сейчас спина сильно не беспокоит. Бывает ноющая боль или дискомфорт в нижней части, ближе к попе, но все терпимо, вроде поноет и пройдет. Больше беспокоит левая нога. Неприятные ощущения на внутренней стороне пятки. Как вибрация или дребезжание проходит по одному месту, часто и навязчиво - мне это мешает. Иногда возникает боль в стопе или чуть выше. И бывает в этом месте, где вибрирует - кратковременное онемение или пробег мурашек (точно не пойму, но что-то связано с изменением чувствительности). Проходит быстро, но повторяется. Вся эта симптоматика с неделю, до этого все было хорошо. Ничего особенного не делала, несла вес чуть больше обычного, но при этом тяжело не было.
Сейчас пока нет связи с моим хирургом, мне как то жутко, поэтому очень прошу уважаемых врачей прокомментировать снимки. Особенно беспокоит информация о смещении позвонков и эпидурите.
Предыдущие снимки были в апреле 2015 года КТ, вроде все было хорошо.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Июл 2015)

al.mas написал(а):


> Предыдущие снимки были в апреле 2015 года КТ,


Выложите КТ до операции.


----------



## al.mas (31 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Выложите КТ до операции.


до операции



апрельские снимки 6 мес после операции


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Июл 2015)

al.mas написал(а):


> апрельские снимки 6 мес после операции


Инструменты сайта не позволяют развернуть снимки. Выложите их нормально.


----------



## al.mas (31 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Инструменты сайта не позволяют развернуть снимки. Выложите их нормально.


Извините


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Июл 2015)

al.mas написал(а):


> Особенно беспокоит информация о смещении позвонков и эпидурите.


Смещение позвонков до и после операции примерно одинаково. Вам как-то объяснили причину того, что не установлена жесткая поддерживающая конструкция? Обратитесь к нейрохирургам форума по этому поводу. 
Эпидурит надо лечить.


----------



## al.mas (31 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Смещение позвонков до и после операции примерно одинаково. Вам как-то объяснили причину того, что не установлена жесткая поддерживающая конструкция? Обратитесь к нейрохирургам форума по этому поводу.
> Эпидурит надо лечить.


напишите пожалуйста поподробнее и о том и о другом. что значит жесткая поддерживающая конструкция. я думала она у меня есть. как эпидурит лечить? я сейчас в панике просто

на апрельских снимках тоже есть смещение?


----------



## dr.dreval (31 Июл 2015)

Что болело до операции? Какие были выставлены показания к операции?


----------



## al.mas (1 Авг 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Что болело до операции? Какие были выставлены показания к операции?


до операции боли в пояснице, депгались мышы на правой ноге. Ходить могла недолго-пару часов и все. Без корсета вообще не могла ходить и стоять. К операции - нестабильный спондилолистез 7 мм кпереди.

Что всё таки сейчас со мной происходит?


----------



## dr.dreval (2 Авг 2015)

al.mas написал(а):


> Больше беспокоит левая нога.


насколько это влияет на ваш уровень жизни? какой результат обещали хирурги после операции?


----------



## al.mas (2 Авг 2015)

после операции все было хорошо. До этого месяца 3 вообще ничего не беспокоило. Жила почти полноценно. Хирурги обещали, что все будет ок. 
*dr.dreval*, а все-таки смещение позвонков Л4 и Л5 действительно имеет место? 


dr.dreval написал(а):


> насколько это влияет на ваш уровень жизни? какой результат обещали хирурги после операции?


----------



## dr.dreval (2 Авг 2015)

al.mas написал(а):


> Хирурги обещали, что все будет ок.


ок можно интерпретировать по-разному, идеально (т.е отсутствие любого дискомфорта) после таких операций быть не может,так или иначе спина будет о себе напоминать, что и происходит с вами. 


al.mas написал(а):


> а все-таки смещение позвонков Л4 и Л5


патологического смещения нет,есть нормальное движение, которое и должно быть. операция выполнена хорошо.


----------



## al.mas (2 Авг 2015)

> ...патологического смещения нет,есть нормальное движение, которое и должно быть. операция выполнена хорошо.


спасибо вам  *dr.dreval*, тоже самое мой доктор сказал, получилось с ним сейчас созвониться. Сказал, что всё срослось. Будем надеяться, что все будет хорошо (даже если не идеально)


----------



## al.mas (9 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте дорогие друзья!!! Всех с наступившим новым годом!! Давно тут не появлялась. 


VVV написал(а):


> Где же оно однозначное мнение о необходимости операции при нестабильном истмическом спонд-зе.


Никто и никогда вам не скажет - как поведет себя ваш спондилолистез. Кто-то годами оттягивает вопрос операции, а для кого-то она реально выход. Здесь нужно расчитывать именно на свои ощущения и смотреть - как изменился ваш образ жизни с момента заболевания. Для меня операция стала действительно спасением. Спондилолистез был не критичный 7 мм, но я конкретно слегла и залезла в корсет)) Поэтому помучившись полгода, я пришла к выводам. Многие неврологи не одобряли, типа живи так. В итоге в 2014 году сделано, восстановление по большому счету год. Да к прошлому  состоянию здоровья я не вернулась. Образ жизни все равно требует корректировки после операции. Я делаю все, много хожу, бегаю, плаваю. Не встаю на на лыжи и коньки.. потому что боюсь...горки только на тюбе, на ледянках неприятно. А так самочувствие в пределах нормы. В праздники даже в боулинг шарами 5-6 кг играла))) конечно врачи здесь меня за это не похвалят. 
Поэтому вам решать - если не в моготу - делайте, если можете с этим жить и корректироваться гимнастикой, мануалкой - тогда под нож действительно ни к чему)) Здоровья всем!!


----------



## al.mas (9 Янв 2018)

У меня еще вопрос такой - можно ли с титановыми имплантами (тпф) использовать инфракрасную сауну?? они же по идее не должны нагреваться. Кто знает -ответьте пожалуйста.


----------



## VVV (10 Янв 2018)

al.mas написал(а):


> Да к прошлому состоянию здоровья я не вернулась


Т.е.  в прошлом перед операцией при нестабильном спондилолистёзе состояние лучше было?
Спасибо за ответ. Крепкого Вам здоровья. 
О себе. Боли есть, размытые в крестце, как после удара. Терпимо. Но стоит ли терпеть и ждать да гадать когда же с диска соскочит хребет и передавит уже конкретно. Можно поинтересоваться - Вы где делали операцию?


----------



## al.mas (12 Янв 2018)

VVV написал(а):


> Т.е.  в прошлом перед операцией при нестабильном спондилолистёзе состояние лучше было?


Я ни разу не пожалела что сделала операцию. Все проблемы, которые были сразу ушли.
Если всё будет так, как было эти 3 года, то это просто здорово. Сейчас бывает небольшой дискомфорт, но очень редко и не долго, в любом случае это ерунда по сравнению с тем, что было до операции.
На счет того стоит ли терпеть - ... это только вам решать, когда я первый раз на консультацию пошла врач сказал, что люди со спондилолистезом всё равно в итоге в большинстве случаев оперируются в пределах нескольких лет. Если листез нестабильный скорее всего придется в итоге оперироваться. В моем случае операция была необходима, поэтому долго думать мне не приходилось. Боль была постоянная, неметь ничего ни немело, просто монотонная боль, которая ничем не снималась. Без корсета даже дома не могла.Так что здесь все индивидуально. Операция не простая, но результат того стоил)) Операцию делала не в России.


----------

